# What's the difference between a working line and show line shepherd?



## georgia_rose16 (Apr 16, 2010)

How can I tell which my dog is? She's a pound dog so I can never be sure. 
Is there behavioural or physical differences??


----------



## Bastain and Kolya (Apr 16, 2010)

a working line gsd has a lot more "drive" than your average watered down show line gsd,they also dont have that hunch back that you see with show line gsd. they also come in a range of different colours, mostly alot darker, or even pure black.

working
http://www.prairieshepherds.com/images/4…

show
http://www.lundborg-land.com/german-shep…


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Those are generalities -- and it is almost impossible to tell by just looking. And those statements only included the German lines and not American show or American pet lines.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

georgia_rose16 said:


> How can I tell which my dog is? She's a pound dog so I can never be sure.
> Is there behavioural or physical differences??


It is hard to tell just by lookings, though some dogs may be really to type and stand out...

Here's more sites with good info to look at:

German Shepherd Dog Breed Types

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, TYPE COMPARISON

Breed Types & Related Families


----------

